# Deworming pregnant cat....????



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Is this possible? The stray cat that stays around our house is pregnant we THINK. Not sure so I was wonderring if I can deworm her. We are keeping her inside the house until she has her babies and then we can take her to the humane society. I want to deworm her because I don't want Kiddles to get any worms. Either way since the stray does not have her shots she is going to be separated from her. Is it possible for Kiddles to pick any disease from the stray even with all her shots? She is UTD on her shots.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would isolate her from your cat until she's tested. A pregnant cat can be wormed, but in case she's pregnant, ask your vet about both the product and dosage. Good luck! You're kind to take care of the stray. 

After the kittens are weaned, there are organizations that will help with spaying her. Here's a link:

http://www.alleycat.org/orgs.html


----------

